# Heart of Dixie Sale



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

When the sale finishes, could someone tell me what lot 47 went for. I was watching it, but I have to go somewhere.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## cgcboer (Nov 18, 2014)

$2750.00.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice. Do you know who was the high selling buck/doe? I really liked lot 20 and 37. Their quality looks real in their pictures.


----------



## cgcboer (Nov 18, 2014)

Lot 20 brought $1600 and lot 37 brought $4000. The two highest does were from Able Acres lots 35 and 89, both brought $5700 ea. The highest buck was lot 32 at $4250.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing. I wouldn't have guessed that. 

89 looks like a Newton doe that Paul Morgan owned...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow is right.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I really didn't think the highest sellers where quite as nice as some of the others. But going on just one picture can be tricky. I picked #20 as well for a favorite. Lol
I do really like able acres animals though. I think I heard they are moving down here, it would be exciting if so.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I heard they were moving to TX too. I don't think all the Duncans are moving, just one group.


----------

